# Amplificador hibrido : driver tubo , salida mosfet



## electroaudio (Mar 22, 2015)

Hola buenas tardes amigos del foro,estoy interesado en armar un amplificador hibrido con driver a tubos y la salida a mosfet,segun lo que he leido estos tipos de amplis funcionan muy bien,el proposito es armar uno para controlar un par de cajas de tres vias para mi hogar,me interesa saber si alguien a armado algun circuito de estos o sabe de su funcionanmiento y fidelidad.
Dejo un par de imagenes de amplificadores de este tipo  un enlace donde se describe un ampli de la revista audioexpress ( esta en ingles)
Saludos y espero sus comentarios y opiniones,gracias!

enlace ampli:http://audioxpress.com/article/Build-a-Hybrid-Tube-MOSFET-SE-Amp.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2015)

electroaudio dijo:


> . . . Saludos y espero sus comentarios y opiniones,gracias!
> 
> enlace ampli:http://audioxpress.com/article/Build-a-Hybrid-Tube-MOSFET-SE-Amp.html



Comentarios ¿ De que tipo ?.
Me parece sinsentido, pero cada uno es dueño de hacer lo que se le ocurra. 

Otro del mismo tipo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/870498/


----------



## electroaudio (Mar 23, 2015)

Hola fogonazo como estas?,no entiendo a que te referis con "sin sentido",no se si te referis a lo que publique o si es al circuito,si es referido al circuito quisiera saber en que te basas para decir sin sentido,yo me interese en este tipo de circuitos por que hay varias marcas de amplificadores de altisima calidad (conrad jonhson,pathos,mbl,hafler,etc) que usan este tipo de combinacion tubo/mosfet,me imagino que deben aprovechar lo mejor de cada tecnologia,pero me gustaria saber la opinion de los amigos del foro y por supuesto la de usted fogonazo.
Muchas gracias y saludos !!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2015)

Veo "Sin sentido" a armar una etapa híbrida, ya que no ganas nada y mas bien pierdes. 

¿ Que modelo de Hafler ?


----------



## electroaudio (Mar 23, 2015)

Y que paso con esto:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hibrido-valvulas-transistores-11511/ acaso no es lo mismo ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2015)

electroaudio dijo:


> Y que paso con esto:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hibrido-valvulas-transistores-11511/ acaso no es lo mismo ?



Es mas de lo mismo, al igual que el otro _*link*_ que publiqué. 



El echo de que publique un circuito no necesariamente implica que esté enamorado de el


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/sonido-valvular-empleando-display-v-f-d-129439/


----------



## chifu (Ago 21, 2016)

Electroaudio a mi me interesa , estaba pensando en reemplazar unas 6bq5  y el trafo por mosfet , o sea ,de cada salida del inversor conectar un mosfet , pero no se como hacerlo .Saludos Chifu


----------



## luismc (Ago 31, 2016)

electroaudio dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes amigos del foro,estoy interesado en armar un amplificador hibrido con driver a tubos y la salida a mosfet,segun lo que he leido estos tipos de amplis funcionan muy bien,el proposito es armar uno para controlar un par de cajas de tres vias para mi hogar,me interesa saber si alguien a armado algun circuito de estos o sabe de su funcionanmiento y fidelidad.
> Dejo un par de imagenes de amplificadores de este tipo  un enlace donde se describe un ampli de la revista audioexpress ( esta en ingles)
> Saludos y espero sus comentarios y opiniones,gracias!
> 
> enlace ampli:http://audioxpress.com/article/Build-a-Hybrid-Tube-MOSFET-SE-Amp.html



Aunque el post tiene más de un año de antigüedad, sí me gustaría comentar un par de cosas sobre este amplificador.

Me gusta la idea de mezclar tubos y transistores, pero todavía me gusta más la forma de alimentar los tubos aprovechando la propia tensión de alimentación de los transistores, lo que simplifica enormemente el diseño y la construcción.

Un ampli muy sencillito y sin duda muy tentador.

¿Lo llegaste a montar?


----------

